# Those poodle eyes...



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Definitely!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

You got it!!! They do!!!! They do!!!! Charlie and Edison can look at me and made me do things for them even without them asking.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I love this picture. I can't stop smiling!!!
Suddenly


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Expressive is an understatement! LOL!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, yes, *the* most expressive eyes. Definitely. 

These are saying, "I want that treat but why oh why do you torture me with that black clicking thing."


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

How can you resist?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Mommy how come he gets to go outside and I don't?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

They sure are! I'm continually impressed by how expressive Beau is in general, facial expressions and body language too. Is it just me or are poodles particularly thoughtful compared to a lot of other breeds? 


I love this pic. My mom said she took it right as she told him to come inside and she would give him a "treat" (cue head tilt and facial expression. He definitely knows that word!)


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

They sure do.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Poodles are very sensitive to their owners feelings,this is why they don't do well in houses where people are always arguing. I think they get so attached to their families they seem to know what you are about to do before you do it. They are very special dogs.


----------

